# Get an ERROR CODE when i try to burn DVDs



## jitenkm (Aug 29, 2007)

hi i m a newbie, my pc configuration is
AMD Athlon 64 x 2 dual core 3600 ,512 mb ram,
gigabyte GA-M51GM-S2G motherboard,NVIDIA GeForce 6100'
windows xp professional sp2 

i m having issues when i try to burn DVDs( it is able to read them properly)
my DVD Burner is samsung DVD- RW SH-S 182 F/IDBH (18X)
i use NERO 6 that came with this DVD writer.
whenever i try to burn a Data DVD , after the caching of the files is completed nero reports an error & burning is aborted

i then used a trial of CYBERLINK POWER2GO which also gave the error : ERROR CODE 0xeb020b88

i

PLS help me out , i m in a confusion..thanx in advance


----------



## mcc99 (Aug 30, 2007)

Make sure you have the latest XP SP2-compatible version of Nero. Being a registered user, you should be able to DL the upgrade if any from the Nero site for free.

Secondly, I have never had success with the burn-at-once mode on Nero. With it off, you will have to have room on your hard drive for the transcoded files (usually 5 GB if you are burning a full 4.7 GB set of files), but the burn process takes about the same amt. of time. But every time I tried burn-at-once, I got errors.


----------

